# Blasc Crafter bitte aktualisieren



## Hadeswrath (16. März 2007)

In der Hoffnung ein netter Buffed Mitarbeiter liest diese Zeilen *G* :

Ich nutze seit längerer Zeit regelmäßig den Blasc Crafter und denke er ist eine sehr große Hilfe. Leider fehlt es ihm seit längerer Zeit an aktualität.
Sehr viele dern neuen Rezepte sind überhaupt nicht aufgeführt. Und damit meine ich vor allem die epischen Drop Rezepte. Das gleiche gilt für viele Verzauberungen. Aus den anderen Gebieten kann ich es nur vom Schmieden sagen. Dort fehlen leider auch einige Rezepte. Z.b. die Teuflisch scharfe Kampfaxt.. und andere Dinge.

Es wäre daher wünschenswert wenn die Blasc Crafter Datenbank mal aktualisiert werden würde.

MFG

Hades


----------



## Roran (16. März 2007)

Hadeswrath schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung ein netter Buffed Mitarbeiter liest diese Zeilen *G* :
> 
> Ich nutze seit längerer Zeit regelmäßig den Blasc Crafter und denke er ist eine sehr große Hilfe. Leider fehlt es ihm seit längerer Zeit an aktualität.
> Sehr viele dern neuen Rezepte sind überhaupt nicht aufgeführt. Und damit meine ich vor allem die epischen Drop Rezepte. Das gleiche gilt für viele Verzauberungen. Aus den anderen Gebieten kann ich es nur vom Schmieden sagen. Dort fehlen leider auch einige Rezepte. Z.b. die Teuflisch scharfe Kampfaxt.. und andere Dinge.
> ...



Ok dann mal Erklärbär mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 BLASC ( auch Crafter ) kennt nur das was die User mit dem Addon in WoW finden.
  wird nix neues gefunden, kennt BLASC das auch nicht.

2 Es werden keine Rezepte angezeigt im Crafter die man beim Lehrer lernen kann, sonder nur die man sich so besorgen muß / kann.

3 Um auf Deinen Wunsch zu direkt zu sprechen zu kommen


> Es wäre daher wünschenswert wenn die Blasc Crafter Datenbank mal aktualisiert werden würde.



Das macht Ihr mit Nutzung des Addons,
siehe dazu #1.


----------



## Hadeswrath (16. März 2007)

Hallo Roran,

danke für den erklärungsversuch, aber denke wir haben dann aneinander vorbei geredet.

Defakto sind einige Rezepte die ich bereits behersche und welche random World drops sind nicht im Blasc Crafter aufgeführt. Die Rezepte sind nicht beim Lehrer erlernt.

Konkret handelt es sich ummfolgende Items:

- Teuflisch scharfe Kampfaxt (http://www.buffed.de/?i=23542)
- Runenverzierte Eterniumklinge (http://www.buffed.de/?i=23554)

Des weiteren fehlen (auf unserem Server) die Verzauberungen: 

- Formel: Waffe - Mungo (http://www.buffed.de/?i=22559)
- Formel: Waffe - Meister des Kampfes (http://www.buffed.de/?i=22557)
- Formel: Stiefel - Gewandheit (http://www.buffed.de/?i=22544)

Die genannten Itmes oder Rezepte sind auf unserem Server definitiv bekannt da wir sie schon in der Gilde haben. Leider werden Sie nicht über den Blasc crafter aufgeführt, obwohl diejenigen den Client nutzen.

Ich bitte also nochmal dies zu prüfen.

MFG

Hades


----------



## Brigid-Lolo (22. April 2007)

Hallo

bei mir wird auch ein Dropprezept, welches in meinem Profil angezeigt wird nicht im Blascrafter aufgeführt.


hab mein ich alles so eingestellt, dass es übertragen werden müsste...

Muh Muh
Brigid


----------



## Brigid-Lolo (22. April 2007)

hatte mein rezept mit item eingefügt, scheint nicht zu klappen also was mir noch fehlt ist:

Handschuhe der lebendigen Berührung

Muuh
Brigid


----------



## Brigid-Lolo (26. April 2007)

Hallo Hadeswrath,

hast du schon eine Lösung für unser Problem gefunden? Auf dem Forum meines Realms gibt es einen Post der die epischen BC Rezepte und diejenigen die es können auflistet. Immerhin ^^

Schade das wir keine weitere Antwort erhalten... es wäre so praktisch gewesen *seufz.

Muuuh
Bri


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2007)

Huhu,

wir hatten die Tage eine Server-Umstellung. Neben ein paar Hänger beim Charakterupdate könnte es sein, dass die BLASCrafter-Daten auch nicht durchlaufen. Wir prüfen das.


----------



## Skykiller (29. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wir hatten die Tage eine Server-Umstellung. Neben ein paar Hänger beim Charakterupdate könnte es sein, dass die BLASCrafter-Daten auch nicht durchlaufen. Wir prüfen das.



Wenn es nur dan der Server - Umstellung legen würde, dann verstehe ich eins nicht warum werden dann nicht andere Rezept die ein Paladin ( Schmied ) hat nicht angezeigt. oO, wir beide sind auf dem selben Realm und ich  update auch regelmäßig mein Blasc


----------



## Woxel (22. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wir hatten die Tage eine Server-Umstellung. Neben ein paar Hänger beim Charakterupdate könnte es sein, dass die BLASCrafter-Daten auch nicht durchlaufen. Wir prüfen das.



Ok, und wie is die Prüfung ausgefallen? ^^

Also zumindestens ich habe immernoch das Problem das etliche Rezepte nicht angezeigt werden. Was echt schade ist, da es ansonsten nen super Addon wäre.


----------



## Dregalos (26. November 2009)

Der BLASC Crafter könnte mal ein Update gebrauchen, Patch 3.2 und dann bald 3.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. November 2009)

Die aktuellste Version von BlascCrafter ist vom Freitag, 27. November 2009

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter


----------



## Dregalos (27. November 2009)

dann updated sich meiner nicht -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. November 2009)

Musst du auch manuell machen


----------

